
The Flight of the Startup - gthank
http://www.threeriversinstitute.org/blog/?p=251
======
jayliew
A book that I am currently reading that I have found tremendously helpful and
thought provoking is The Four Steps to the Epiphany by Steven Gary Blank. Most
customers don't miss product development, they miss CUSTOMER development.

Disclosure: I am developer, not a marketing used car salesman.

[http://www.shelfari.com/books/1344861/The-Four-Steps-to-
the-...](http://www.shelfari.com/books/1344861/The-Four-Steps-to-the-Epiphany)

